# What kind of chicken is this?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

What kind of chicken is this?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It kinda looks like a Mille Fleur mix.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

It's a freaking gorgeous one!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree with the Mille Fleur mix. Here is a site about mixing a mottled color and a Millie Fleur, and that is what this looks like. It means "thousand flowers" 

http://www.westknollfarm.com/Mille-Fleur-Cochins.html

The bottom of the page has the results of the mix, and that is similar to what you have!! Beautiful!! I would get another Mille Fleur to breed with. Don't just breed it out.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Possibly a poorly marked Porcelain Mille Fleur Cochin. It is not a d'Uccle (based on the tail cushion.)

Mille Fleur (and Porcelain) is a variety. Cochin is the breed. Mille Fleur coloring can occur in several breeds.


----------

